# None Fishing



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Dogg,

You going to be in Wildwood this weekend for the Conventiion i.e. Drunk Weekend??

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Man*

That's like askin Rambo if he has any guns or knives. Absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Keep a look out for Tower 15 at the parade I be there!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Where were ya man.........*

Dude where were ya? Saw both towers go by but didn't see you? At least I think I saw both towers. The Bud was nice and cold!!!!!!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Parade*

I was at the parade ride'n in the officers seat I thought I seen a bunch of your boys there on the street but wasn't sure. I ran into a few people that I knew and hadn't seen in a long time. Wish I could have made it down on friday when the good stuff was going on.

Rich


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

rgking03 said:


> I was at the parade ride'n in the officers seat I thought I seen a bunch of your boys there on the street but wasn't sure. I ran into a few people that I knew and hadn't seen in a long time. Wish I could have made it down on friday when the good stuff was going on.
> 
> Rich


What "good stuff" are you refering to?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Leave it to a bunch of Firefighters....*

All we ever do is want to go out of town, find a firehouse, find a local pub.....Bunch of.....well...You get the point.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

It was a good convention. Sadly thought the parade gets shorter and shorter every year. Had a great time. BTW.....great pics there Firespyder......


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*todays paper*

Did you read the Public Speaks section of todays paper Press of AC Sept 20? This lady was bashing Vol. Firemen and was demanding to have a vote on bring in paid guys for Galloway Township. I guess a cat is more important to save then preventing firemen getting hurt! What is more stupid is that she put here name in the article. Guess whos home is going to be saved last this christmas.


----------

